# Do you get paid in paramedic training? (clinical hours?)



## heavenjoans7 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am going to study to become an emt basic and later go to school for paramedic training. However, I wanted to know if you get paid while you are doing your clinical hours required to become a paramedic? Did any of you get paid and how did you manage having a job with going to school full time? I am probably going to have to go full time which sucks.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 30, 2015)

Unless you have a department sponsoring you to go to paramedic school, you won't get paid. Even then very few places pay while you are in paramedic school. The clinical and field time is where you are learning how to be a paramedic and are essentially still a student who is learning how to do the job. It's once you actually get your paramedic license and get hired somewhere that you will start getting paid. Lots of people work while they are in paramedic school as EMTs to make money while they are in school.  It requires good time management but it's feasible.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

You do if you are the place giving the classes, but as the student you are doing the paying.  I start in a month, so I can't speak from experience, but managing your time and work seems to be how everyone manages medic school and life. Although the same can be said for EMT, I know people who had a ton of things to balance and still did well.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2015)

If I am in class while I am supposed to be on shift I'll still get paid my regular rate. We'll have to see about the internship.


----------



## itsgordon (Jul 4, 2015)

During Paramedic School, Your paying to get the whole course. Programs at least in South Jersey don't pay you while your still in school unless your working for a BLS Agency which is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> If I am in class while I am supposed to be on shift I'll still get paid my regular rate. We'll have to see about the internship.



Are you finally doing medic school?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 4, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Are you finally doing medic school?


Yup, August 24th. Did all the prereqs over the last semester. I wish I could have started earlier but I wanted a year after undergrad without school and the ability to travel a lot over the last two years has been excellent.


----------



## floridamed224 (Jul 4, 2015)

When I did my EMT we definitely did not get paid.  However our preceptor on the truck got paid.  It was always the paramedic on the truck we were riding on that day and he got paid $1.00 extra an hour.
I am having to work full time while doing paramedic school and worked full time while doing EMT school.  I actually had a full time and a part time job while I did EMT school.


----------

